# Does anybody use this?



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anybody use this with a hova bator?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe I'm simple but I just use the little mercury thermometer that came with the HovaBator and make sure there's always water in the channel. It seems to work for me.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I have used one with my home made incubator. But it quit working in less than 1 hatch.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Oooh. Hmm. I used the hovabator termometer last year but people said it wasn't accurate.

I turned off my incubator last night and the acurite and meat thermometer was the same, but now when I turned it on again the meat thermometer read 98 while the acurite was 81... argh. Perhaps I will just use the hovabator one. Lol.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I use that same one in my brooder


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I am using it in my incubator...
laid it on the egg turner.


----------

